# CoDeSys 3.5 und Profinet IO



## RobiHerb (20 Februar 2013)

Ich wollte einen Test machen und habe in den PC eine Hilscher CIFX PN RE Karte gesteckt. Karte unter Hilscher SYCON installiert und die aktuellen Treiber geladen.

Dann mit CoDeSys 3.5 eine mini Applikation erstellt, als Gerät die Hilscher CIFX eingebunden als PN IO Controller, und compiliert ohne Fehler und Warnungen.

Die CODESYS WIN V 3.5.2.0 gestartet, eingeloggt und bekomme beim Programm download die angehängte Fehlermeldung.

Die Libraries müssten aber vorhanden sein, 2. Screenshot.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## georgeleo104 (20 Februar 2013)

SCADA ist zumindest in weiten Teilen bereits im TIA Portal enthalten. Es fehlen aber 
noch einige Features wie z.B. Redundanz.


----------



## RobiHerb (20 Februar 2013)

georgeleo104 schrieb:


> SCADA ist zumindest in weiten Teilen bereits im TIA Portal enthalten. Es fehlen aber
> noch einige Features wie z.B. Redundanz.



Kann ich nicht einordnen, da hat wohl jemand die Sache nicht verstanden, CoDeSys und TIA sind recht unterschiedliche Welten.


----------



## El Cattivo (9 Mai 2014)

Hallo  RobiHerb,

auch wenn es schon etwas her ist, has du eine Lösung für dein Problem gefunden? Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem.


----------



## HausSPSler (9 Mai 2014)

Hi,
man muss paar Dinge beachten:
1. es muss ein 32Bit Windows sein (das gilt für Control RTE und auch Control Win)
2. man muss ein paar Dinge im SPS Verzeichnis im CODESYSCOntrol.cfg einkommentieren:
[IoDrvCIFX]
;BackgroundDiag=1
[CmpHilscherCIFX]
TraceLevel=0xffffffff
;InterruptMode=1
DMAMode=1
Device.0.BootloaderFilePath=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\NETX100-BSL.bin 
Device.0.Channel.0.FirmwareFile=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\cifxpnm.nxf
;Device.1.BootloaderFilePath=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\NETX100-BSL.bin 
;Device.1.Channel.0.FirmwareFile=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\cifxpnm.nxf
;Device.2.BootloaderFilePath=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\NETX100-BSL.bin 
;Device.2.Channel.0.FirmwareFile=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\cifxdpm.nxf

Achso unter Windows für die Cifx bitte den
"c:\Program Files (x86)\3S CODESYS\GatewayPLC\Driver\SysDrv3S.inf"  statt des Hilscher Treibers installieren.. Sycon nicht verwenden.



dann klappts..

Grüße


----------



## Malcolm (16 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

hatte das gleiche Problem und nachdem ich mich jetzt einloggen konnte, habe ich ein neues Problem(siehe Bild)

Was mache ich falsch? Gibt es ein Beispielprojekt für Profinet?


Grüße
Malcolm


----------



## HausSPSler (16 Mai 2014)

Hallo Malcom,

du bist auf einer RTE so wie ich das aus dem Screenshot deute?

bei der RTE kannst du den Interrupt Mode auch aktiveren:

[CmpHilscherCIFX]
 TraceLevel=0xffffffff
InterruptMode=1  #############################
 DMAMode=1
 Device.0.BootloaderFilePath=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\NETX100-BSL.bin 
 Device.0.Channel.0.FirmwareFile=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\cifxpnm.nxf
 ;Device.1.BootloaderFilePath=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\NETX100-BSL.bin 
 ;Device.1.Channel.0.FirmwareFile=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\cifxpnm.nxf
 ;Device.2.BootloaderFilePath=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\NETX100-BSL.bin 
 ;Device.2.Channel.0.FirmwareFile=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\cifxdpm.nxf

 Unter Windows für die Cifx bitte den
 "c:\Program Files (x86)\3S CODESYS\GatewayPLC\Driver\SysDrv3S.inf"  statt des Hilscher Treibers installieren.. Sycon nicht verwenden.

bitte nach starten der RTE ins log schauen hier sollte stehen warum es nicht klappt,
falsche Karte
falsche Firmware (passt nicht zur Karte)
usw sind die häufigsten Probleme


Grüße


----------



## Malcolm (19 Mai 2014)

Hallo Herr Schwellinger,

ja ich bin auf einer RTE. Nachdem ich den Interrupt Mode aktiviert habe kommt folgende Meldung(siehe Bild)






Grüße
Malcolm


----------



## HausSPSler (19 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
in dem SPS log steht das die Firmware nicht zur Karte passt...
1) Ist das schon ne Profinet Karte? (Davon gehe ich aus, daher Punkt 2 prüfen)
2) stimmt der Eintrag im CODESYSControl.cfg ?

(Device.0.Channel.0.FirmwareFile=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\*cifxpnm.nxf*)

Grüße


----------



## Malcolm (19 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

in meiner PLC Configuration war im Component Manager unter Additional Components noch CmpNetXCanDIDrv neben CmpHilscherCIFX ausgewählt. CmpNetXCanDIDrv habe ich nun entfernt. Meine Config sieht so aus:






Grüße
Malcolm


----------



## HausSPSler (19 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

1. oben fehlt die Cifx Componente (Component.x=CmpHilscherCIFX)
2. unten sind Sektionen doppelt siehe screenshots

Grüße


----------



## Malcolm (19 Mai 2014)

den 1. Punkt verstehe ich nicht, die Cifx Componente (Component.5=CmpHilscherCIFX) ist doch vorhanden?

Grüße
Malcolm


----------



## Malcolm (19 Mai 2014)

PLC-Log:


----------



## HausSPSler (19 Mai 2014)

Hi,

>den 1. Punkt verstehe ich nicht, die Cifx Componente (Component.5=CmpHilscherCIFX) ist doch vorhanden?
in deinem Screeshot ist da aber ein Strichpunkt ; vor der Zeile oder sehe ich das falsch...
& er sagt immer noch im Log das die Firmware nicht zur Karte passt -> Hilscher Support?

Grüße


----------



## Malcolm (20 Mai 2014)

Hi,

verwende ich schon den richtigen Treiber?


----------



## Malcolm (20 Mai 2014)

Mit dem hier funktioniert es auch nicht..


----------



## HausSPSler (20 Mai 2014)

denke jetzt must mal ne mail an den 3S Support los treten ;-)


----------



## Malcolm (22 Mai 2014)

Habe mich an den Hilscher-Support gewandt mit folgendem Ergebnis:

"In der Beschreibung von 3S hat der Bootloader die Bezeichnung NXCIF50-RTE.bin. Der
Bootloader von Hilscher heist jedoch NETX50-BSL.bin."



Leider habe ich die  NXCIF50-RTE.bin nicht.


Grüße
Malcolm


----------



## HausSPSler (22 Mai 2014)

Hi Malcom,

verstehe ich nicht:

im Config bei uns steht:

Device.0.BootloaderFilePath=.\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\NETX100-BSL.bin

und hier gibts auch die passenden Files:

"c:\Program Files\3S CODESYS\CODESYS Control RTE3\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\NETX50-BSL.bin"
und
"c:\Program Files\3S CODESYS\CODESYS Control RTE3\HilscherCIFX\Firmware\NETX100-BSL.bin"

wer braucht wo einen anderen Bootloader?

Grüße


----------



## Malcolm (22 Mai 2014)

Verstehe ich auch nicht so richtig. Wird wahrscheinlich der selbe Bootloader sein nur mit unterschiedlicher Bezeichnung...

Grüße
Malcolm


----------



## Malcolm (27 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

gibt es noch einen aktuelleren Treiber von 3S?


Grüße
Malcolm


----------



## Malcolm (27 Mai 2014)

Aktueller Fehler im Log . . .


----------



## HausSPSler (27 Mai 2014)

Malcom,
bevor das zu weiteren Einträgen hier führt - meld dich doch mal in Kempten, per Email am besten.

Grüße


----------

